# Naming your characters.



## kinetika (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm pretty good at conveying emotion. I can have some interesting story ideas. The plot of my story is fairly good and can grab someone --though, at times, it's just an afterthought. But when it comes to naming a character, I'm at a loss; I can't seem to make memorable names or a name (specifically my main character's name) that is conventional.

For years (8, almost 9) I've had my main character named "Xyrathana Everbrand", and just recently I made a post -- outside of this forum -- somewhat asking an opinion about the name, and all of the ones who commented about the name said it either "sucked", sounded like a Star Wars name, was too "obscure" and had trouble pronouncing it, and/or thought she was a "Mary Sue" -- cliche and unoriginal. I'm not trying to ask for sympathy, or anything, but just an opinion of her name (and some other names that I've named my characters), how you come up with your own, and any suggestions on how to change her name and make it better -- despite the years and effort put into the character. Also, I posted an excerpt from my story, and no one seemed to tell me to change Xyrathana's name, or anything else about her name.

Some of my other character names:

Jurie, Aran, Belzin, Lucius, Kromlech, Tetsuro

(I know there was a similar post about character names, but I think that this post of mine would kind of go "off topic", so I started a new topic.)


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jul 18, 2012)

You don't say much about the character herself, so it's a little hard to say. If you think this name really fits your character and story well, then you're probably the one who knows best. Does the name have a particular meaning? Is there a reason that you chose it, or was it just the sound/look of it? You say you've spent years on this character, so how is her name integral to who she is? 

But if there's no rational reason to keep it, I'd consider changing, because much as you may like it, "Xyrathana" is a big name. In all honesty, when I see a name like this, I think of the sorts of parents who name their kid something off the wall so they'll be "different" and then you've got poor little Kaleidoscope and Mystii having to explain all their lives. 

And I also have to say, I'm not sure how to pronounce the first syllable. It might be Zee or Zigh, but I can't be sure. Have you considered shortening the name or spelling it differently? She could be Zira or Thana, for example, and both of those look not too crazy to me. You could even leave the name but give her a nickname that clears up pronunciation.


----------



## misusscarlet (Jul 18, 2012)

It depends on what type of book you are writing I guess. I try not to use overused names, I come up with my own or find random greek names that sound cool and have there definitions coincide with the character's personality. As for coming up with my own names, I pick a letter in the alphabet that I like or one that is not used as much so it sticks out. I find that a lot of my characters names start with K or have a K in it in place of a C. 

I have a hard time pronouncing Xyrathana so maybe put her pronunciation in qoutes? Like my characters last name Disdemona. (DIss-Dee-moan-uh) or something like that.


----------



## kinetika (Jul 18, 2012)

lasm said:


> You don't say much about the character herself, so  it's a little hard to say. If you think this name really fits your  character and story well, then you're probably the one who knows best.  Does the name have a particular meaning? Is there a reason that you  chose it, or was it just the sound/look of it? You say you've spent  years on this character, so how is her name integral to who she is?
> 
> But if there's no rational reason to keep it, I'd consider changing,  because much as you may like it, "Xyrathana" is a big name. In all  honesty, when I see a name like this, I think of the sorts of parents  who name their kid something off the wall so they'll be "different" and  then you've got poor little Kaleidoscope and Mystii having to explain  all their lives.
> 
> And I also have to say, I'm not sure how to pronounce the first  syllable. It might be Zee or Zigh, but I can't be sure. Have you  considered shortening the name or spelling it differently? She could be  Zira or Thana, for example, and both of those look not too crazy to me.  You could even leave the name but give her a nickname that clears up  pronunciation.



Well, despite having that "Zee" and "Zigh"  conflict, you seem to have been able to pronounce it. It's  "Zigh-Rah-Tha-Nah", which I don't think is too hard to say, once you  know how to say it. In the story, people just call her "Xyra" --  'Zigh-Rah'. It's a name that just seems to suit her, and I can't seem to  see her with another name, which is annoying. For years, no one ever  said anything about the name, or that it "sucked", until recently, which  has brought about some concerns because those whom critiqued seemed to  ALL be against the name. "Aran" and "Jurie" can't possibly be difficult  names to say, can they? Those two names also suit the character, and  just fit them.



misusscarlet said:


> It depends on what type of book you are writing I guess. I try not to use overused names, I come up with my own or find random greek names that sound cool and have there definitions coincide with the character's personality. As for coming up with my own names, I pick a letter in the alphabet that I like or one that is not used as much so it sticks out. I find that a lot of my characters names start with K or have a K in it in place of a C.
> 
> I have a hard time pronouncing Xyrathana so maybe put her pronunciation in qoutes? Like my characters last name Disdemona. (DIss-Dee-moan-uh) or something like that.



I guess, because I'm the creator of the name, it's not difficult for me to say. It sounds beautiful, to me, and I wished people told me it "sucked" years before I got an attachment to the name. I tend to come up with my names out of "thin air".


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Jul 18, 2012)

kinetika said:


> I guess, because I'm the creator of the name, it's not difficult for me to say. It sounds beautiful, to me, and I wished people told me it "sucked" years before I got an attachment to the name. I tend to come up with my names out of "thin air".



I don't think it's so much that the name is difficult as it is just a mouthful.  You mitigate that with the shorter nicknames, though, so I doubt it's as big a problem as people say.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah – it’s a mouthful. If there is something about the oddness of the name that is an important part of the story – then keep it. A strange name might indicate something about her upbringing, or perhaps it’s been an obstacle for her -- or it’s a source of humor – kind of a running gag.  If not, it seems like you’ve chosen something different just for the sake of it, maybe as an attempt show that you're being creative. But if there's nothing behind it, then it seems kind of pointless.


----------



## Euripides (Jul 18, 2012)

Just a thought...isn't Tetsuro from the Manga/Anime Akira? 

I would just say that her name looks kind of out of place to the other characters names....which are real names/words that are in use. (Although Kromlech looks like it has something to do with Orcs.....but I do like saying that name!) Roll and grr that Kr...fun! But her name is so different than the others that I would say there has to be a reason why her name is so different. (Does she like it/hate it? Go by a nickname? Is it the name of a favorite great aunt who gifted a large sum of money to the family or some other benefactor?) but it's hard to really say anything (for me) to say anything without knowing a little about the character or the story/setting. Just my thoughts.

As as to coming up with names out of thin air...my first and usually only online handle I use is Jaulen....I thought it was a great name. Couldn't find it in any baby name books.....come to find out earlier this year it's a German word meaning 'to yelp or howl' how sad was I? I still like the word used as a name...


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Euripides said:


> Just a thought...isn't Tetsuro from the Manga/Anime Akira?



That's Tetsuo, though I was reminded of the same then when I saw it.


----------



## Euripides (Jul 18, 2012)

@Gamer...ah you're right, I should have googled that. My bad.


----------



## rebekahmichel (Jul 19, 2012)

kinetika said:


> I'm pretty good at conveying emotion. I can have some interesting story ideas. The plot of my story is fairly good and can grab someone --though, at times, it's just an afterthought. But when it comes to naming a character, I'm at a loss; I can't seem to make memorable names or a name (specifically my main character's name) that is conventional.
> 
> For years (8, almost 9) I've had my main character named "Xyrathana Everbrand", and just recently I made a post -- outside of this forum -- somewhat asking an opinion about the name, and all of the ones who commented about the name said it either "sucked", sounded like a Star Wars name, was too "obscure" and had trouble pronouncing it, and/or thought she was a "Mary Sue" -- cliche and unoriginal. I'm not trying to ask for sympathy, or anything, but just an opinion of her name (and some other names that I've named my characters), how you come up with your own, and any suggestions on how to change her name and make it better -- despite the years and effort put into the character. Also, I posted an excerpt from my story, and no one seemed to tell me to change Xyrathana's name, or anything else about her name.
> 
> ...



Personally if I can't pronounce the name in my own head I just have a hard time with it. The rest of your characters names I can pronounce just fine but xyrathana's not so much. How about shortening it to rathanas? of course you can take this with a grain of salt as you would any advice This is your story and if you feel passionately that should be her name, don't change it.


----------



## Zhutch91 (Jul 20, 2012)

So I'm new here, kind of a young'n, and still fairly wet behind the ears when it comes to writing, but here goes; I would say I must agree that Xyrathana seems a little long and perhaps difficult. When I'm reading a story that is enthralling and it's got me where it wants me and I come across a name like that, it becomes a speed bump. Of course I have no idea what sort of story_ your_ story is. If it is set in outer space or is a wizard and dragon fantasy then I wouldn't be as slowed down by a name like that. 

As for my naming process (and I know this will sound fairly silly) I just brainstorm. I think of names of people I know, historical figures, fictional names from books I've read or even objects. I believe in some cases a certain cadence to the name is nice, (kind of a no-brainer). I sort of take a Vonnegut/Pynchon approach to names. They don't have to be realistic.( I'm toying with a character named Sally Woodgrain currently.)


----------



## Elarian (Jul 20, 2012)

Xyrathana does seem quite a long-winded name, but as Zhutch said, if your story is set in space/is a wizardy fantasy, it doesn't seem out of place. You also said everyone calls her Xyra, which I think is an acceptable name and certainly wouldn't slow me down when reading.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 20, 2012)

I like the shortened "Xyra". It's unique and smooth, like an exotic butter.

A perfect first name for a female protagonist, if you ask me.

I would reconsider the last name, "Everbrand", though, as it is too similar to "Everdeen", which is Katniss' last name in The Hunger Games. This is likely no fault of your own, but readers will still notice the similarity.


----------



## HKayG (Jul 20, 2012)

I love Xyra, i think that's a better fit than the longer name.  You could make it so her long name is still her official name but only - for example - her parents call her it, or a boss etc.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 20, 2012)

To each his own, I guess. To me Xyra sounds like a cliche fantasy-type name.


----------



## Jeko (Jul 21, 2012)

Names should suit the genre you're working with and the character you're creating, in my experience.

For example:

A surreal story I'm working on has a character called Mr Scattle.
A fantasy-adventure story has Count Weekend and Tobias Meadow
A fantasy-humour story has a guy called Maff (short for Maffulus)
A gritty(ish)-fantasy story has Deadlock Carter (and is named after him)

Deadlock is currently my favourite. I came up with his name by thinking cool, gritty thoughts and then trying to put two cool, gritty words together. Being in the right mindset often helps.


----------



## VioletS16 (Jul 22, 2012)

A lot of times I'll look up a word that describes the character in Latin, and morph a name out of it! For instance, King Lumin's name derives from the Latin word for "light". Or something like that. Been a loooong time since I've come up with it.


----------



## Eluixa (Jul 23, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with your name. Your reader will deal with it, either by mispronouncing it, diggin' it, frowning, smiling, whichever. One of my mic's has a long name like that, which she shortens like so many people with nicknames, including myself, who was giving a far flung name by their parents. And in defense of my parents, I was told that my mother had my name since she was a small child, that she chose from a story a name that mattered to her, put upon a child that she wanted with all her heart. Wassilissa [Issa {eesa}], middle is Calafia. So for me, to hear later in life that someone would just pick a name out of a book after the birth kind of blew me away and whats more, a name so many others had already. I shorten mine for ease, yes, but I like my name and am grateful to my parents for giving it a great deal of thought. 
Eluixa [Ehloo-isha] is only my identity here, the middle name of one of my characters. 
Go with Xyrathana, whatever pleases you. There will be people who want to see something new. Who are happy to give the pronunciation a go. You cannot please everyone, ever. Please yourself.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 23, 2012)

Eluixa said:


> There is nothing wrong with your name. Your reader will deal with it, either by mispronouncing it, diggin' it, frowning, smiling, whichever. One of my mic's has a long name like that, which she shortens like so many people with nicknames, including myself, who was giving a far flung name by their parents. And in defense of my parents, I was told that my mother had my name since she was a small child, that she chose from a story a name that mattered to her, put upon a child that she wanted with all her heart. Wassilissa [Issa {eesa}], middle is Calafia. So for me, to hear later in life that someone would just pick a name out of a book after the birth kind of blew me away and whats more, a name so many others had already. I shorten mine for ease, yes, but I like my name and am grateful to my parents for giving it a great deal of thought.
> Eluixa [Ehloo-isha] is only my identity here, the middle name of one of my characters.
> Go with Xyrathana, whatever pleases you. There will be people who want to see something new. Who are happy to give the pronunciation a go. You cannot please everyone, ever. Please yourself.


 I went through at least three books thinking one of the character's names was pronounced  "Er-mee-on"...I still kept on reading.


----------



## Eluixa (Jul 24, 2012)

How was it spelled, Kevin?
Edited, took me a minute, you mean Hermione?


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 24, 2012)

JMO - Having a long and questionably pronounced name is all right if it's only used occasionally, and otherwise the character is referred to by a nickname. But, as someone else said, it's a speedbump. I hate having to stop and figure out how to say a name, or finding one that's nearly a sentence long. So either use it rarely with a pronounceable nickname, or find something else. Remember, the idea is to _not _pull the reader out of the story, and having speedbump names does exactly that. Character names should not be an opportunity for author indulgences.


----------



## kinetika (Jul 31, 2012)

I appreciate the input—it was definitely more informative and helpful than the overly negative and unnecessary criticism I dealt with on the other forum. I'm sorry I kind of disappeared, but I haven't had time to sign on much since I last posted.



KyleColorado said:


> I like the shortened "Xyra". It's unique and smooth, like an exotic butter.
> 
> A perfect first name for a female protagonist, if you ask me.
> 
> I would reconsider the last name, "Everbrand", though, as it is too similar to "Everdeen", which is Katniss' last name in The Hunger Games. This is likely no fault of your own, but readers will still notice the similarity.



This is what agitates me a bit, because I had this story in the works since 2004, and seeing Katniss' last name as "Everdeen" made my heart sink since my main character's last name is "Everbrand", which is similar. I have no way of arguing this, or knowing whether or not I created my last name before Suzanne Collins—but she definitely got her story published first. I honestly don't know if I want to get my story published or not, since I didn't actually plan to write the thing—or write anything, for that matter. At first, I drew fantasy characters here-and-there and gave them some names and a storyline, but I never tried to write an actual story. When I began creating and writing about these characters, and their world, I was unemployed, recently graduated from High School (went through internal, self-inflicted hell through most of those years), alone and dealing with a lot of physical ailments, and a Baldur's Gate fanatic (Morrowind and SW: KoTOR, too, but BG was my ultimate addiction). 

I was obsessed with Baldur‘s Gate, and the Forgotten Realms lore, and I quickly turned that obsession into an escape. But soon, it wasn't enough—and limited—so I began creating my own characters... the first—surprisingly—being Xyra's eldest sister, Jurie. Initially, Jurie was my main character and the one who was going to be the face of my entire story—Scourge—but I didn't feel a connection to her, which I found a little odd... but then again, I wasn't really trying to "think" about or trying to create anything stellar, and had no writing experience; I simply wanted an escape from the empty and mundane reality I was thrust into—one that was partially self-imposed and circumstantial.

I saw the woman—Xyrathana—in a dream days after I had created Jurie. The dream had touched me in a way that no other had previously. I saw her riding a horse in a kind of slow, mystical, and serene gallop. I was standing on a dirt road, in a wooded area, watching her stride towards me, away from a castle (I assumed it was hers) that stood hidden in the heart of that forest—far from the rest of the world. And she turned her head, as she passed by me, and glanced at me with a cool, carefree, and slightly pensive, stare that seemed to pierce my flesh and into my very being (similar to this concept I drew a while back). I could vaguely remember what she wore, and mostly because I was so fixated on her face and the surrealism of the entire dream. 

I woke up that morning in awe, mesmerized by the dream, and I knew I had my main character now—though, I didn’t have a name, or much else, for her. The name “Xyra” kind of just came to me, and I added the -thana to it because I felt it needed it. (Most of what I do is subconscious.) I could never—and still don’t—understand why I liked the name so much, and why it just seemed to suit her. The attachment is kind of a bad thing, I guess, but I can’t seem to find another more “suitable” name for her. None of my friends think it’s “annoying” or a “bad” name, and some have trouble pronouncing it, but most aren’t bothered by it—even the ones who are very literate. 

There is so much to say about this character, her importance to me, and why I seem to be taking so long to write the story, but I’ve rambled on far longer than I thought I would. I felt devastated when I was told she was cliché and uninteresting—despite them not knowing who she, her struggle, and purpose is—and I seem to be on the verge of quitting on the story entirely… and that is unsettling to me; and for reasons that may be beyond most. I’m at a crossroads—one that I’ve visited numerous times in my life—and I have almost decided to walk the path that is without her, and that worries me more than anything. To put it simply: This woman is me and everything that I wished I was, aspire to be, and know that I am and could—no—_should be_. I am put to tears (literally) when I think about this because I unknowingly discovered something that most people can’t do in a lifetime—multiple lifetimes, even—and I’m contemplating walking away from it? I wouldn’t be walking away from a story; I’d be walking away from myself. 

I forget why I write this story, often, and even when I do remember that I write for myself—and for no one else—it still doesn’t settle me. Why I got trapped in this “I must complete and publish this!” mentality of mine, I don’t know, and it’s maddening because I hardly ever write anymore. And I lost the motivation to. It’s stressing, and I’m puzzled as to why I want to show others this story, when it’s ultimately my personal, self-discovery journey. Like some of you have said: It’s my story, so why should I care what others think? Maybe I should have tried harder to keep it that way—my own personal story, and for no one else to read—but alas, it seems that every human being seeks recognition and purpose in everything they do… and I am no exception.

Again, I apologize for this rant of mine, but perhaps in time, whenever I get older, it will be easier for me to vanish into obscurity.


----------



## Vlad_M (Jul 31, 2012)

The central characters in my sci-fi novel are called Nameless #1 and Nameless #2. The other characters are named after their professions. The novel is about an alien race, written from a human's perspective. If they had names that could be translated into English, they would not seem as alien. The is an agent, a sculptor, and a drone. Nameless #1 is an agent turned composer. Nameless #2 is an established musician. If I gave them weird sci-fi alien names it would ruin the entire book.


----------



## Jon M (Jul 31, 2012)

Didn't have trouble pronouncing the character's name (in the OP), but, like Joseph said, it has the kind of forced exoticism that seems typical of a lot of fantasy work. 

And in response to post #22, wow -- look, writing is just about putting words together. Nothing worth crying over.


----------



## kinetika (Jul 31, 2012)

Jon M said:


> Didn't have trouble pronouncing the character's name (in the OP), but, like Joseph said, it has the kind of forced exoticism that seems typical of a lot of fantasy work.
> 
> And in response to post #22, wow -- look, writing is just about putting words together. Nothing worth crying over.



Yes, it's just "putting words together", but as a writer, you're trying to express and convey something to an audience. It may be informative; it may be for entertainment; but for me (and some others) it's something personal and diving into oneself and bringing that to life. I'm not sure if you're a philosophical type, or someone who tackles purpose and existentialism, but the arts is a way to bring the ethereal and imaginary to life, and for me, the only way I can live what I am and have seen in those years, is through the arts. I can't be that, here, for reasons more than just because I can't be a "wizard".

The character, as I said, is me—and that's not something I planned or tried to do, or a writer simply "putting themselves into their own story"... it just is what it is. To lose her is equivalent to losing a loved one—more even, since that is a reflection of myself. I don't know how else to explain it, but that's why the thought of my life without her has made me emotional at times, because of the importance she has in my life. She kept me sane in the times I had no one... and she gave me significance.


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Jul 31, 2012)

^ I'm with you on this kinetika, i feel the same about one of my characters. She has been in my head for years, and for her to not be who she is, including the name, would be a loss. Speaking of the name, i have no issues with it. If i can't pronounce it, i shorten it or drudge up my own way to do so.


----------



## namesake (Aug 1, 2012)

Latin and greek names, have root words and sometimes you can come up with a good name.


----------



## Jon M (Aug 1, 2012)

kinetika said:


> but for me (and some others) it's something personal and diving into oneself and bringing that to life. I'm not sure if you're a philosophical type, or someone who tackles purpose and existentialism, but the arts is a way to bring the ethereal and imaginary to life, and for me, the only way I can live what I am and have seen in those years, is through the arts. I can't be that, here, for reasons more than just because I can't be a "wizard".


Writing is all of those things to me, useful especially as a mode of self-discovery, but I guess I am past romanticizing art. 



> The character, as I said, is me—and that's not something I planned or tried to do, or a writer simply "putting themselves into their own story"... it just is what it is. To lose her is equivalent to losing a loved one—more even, since that is a reflection of myself. I don't know how else to explain it, but that's why the thought of my life without her has made me emotional at times, because of the importance she has in my life. She kept me sane in the times I had no one... and she gave me significance.


It honestly sounds like this is the first story / character to pop your cherry. Can't relate to this. They're just characters to me. I like them all, write their histories and their conflicts with love, but at the end of the day they are just story-people, and I've never given story-people that much power and influence over my life. Maybe that makes me less of a writer.


----------



## OC-138 (Aug 2, 2012)

I find it really hard to name my characters as well, its really hard to find something that is catchy, easy to remember, and above all cool haha. Once you know though, once you get that sweet name, stick with it, doesnt matter if it exists in other stories, its hard to make one that is completely original.

I think you should stick to a shorter name though, even just a first name.


----------



## vcnavega (Aug 2, 2012)

Of course the name of any character must be easy to be pronounced otherwise the reader will be fighting with it in his mind instead of paying attention to the story. Besides it has to have a mantric power, I mean, the name must have an impact on the mind of the reader. It must sound like the character.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Aug 3, 2012)

I shouldn't worry about it too much, were I you. I would read a book with a main character named 'Bingledonger Hopplepops' if the character was doing and saying cool or interesting things, and the story was good.


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 3, 2012)

Arcopitcairn said:


> I shouldn't worry about it too much, were I you. I would read a book with a main character named 'Bingledonger Hopplepops' if the character was doing and saying cool or interesting things, and the story was good.



I would read a book _just because _the character's name was _Bingledonger Hopplepops_.

I can't even type the name without laughing. I love it.

Probably not the best choice for a serious drama or romance, though.  But I agree: the character's behavior is what matters first and foremost.

_What's in a name? That which we call a rose
By any other name would smell as sweet.
- Juliet (William Shakespeare)_


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 3, 2012)

kinetika said:


> I had this story in the works since 2004, and seeing Katniss' last name as "Everdeen" made my heart sink since my main character's last name is "Everbrand", which is similar. I have no way of arguing this, or knowing whether or not I created my last name before Suzanne Collins—but she definitely got her story published first. I honestly don't know if I want to get my story published or not, since I didn't actually plan to write the thing—or write anything, for that matter. At first, I drew fantasy characters here-and-there and gave them some names and a storyline, but I never tried to write an actual story. When I began creating and writing about these characters, and their world, I was unemployed, recently graduated from High School (went through internal, self-inflicted hell through most of those years), alone and dealing with a lot of physical ailments, and a Baldur's Gate fanatic (Morrowind and SW: KoTOR, too, but BG was my ultimate addiction).
> 
> I was obsessed with Baldur‘s Gate, and the Forgotten Realms lore, and I quickly turned that obsession into an escape. But soon, it wasn't enough—and limited—so I began creating my own characters... the first—surprisingly—being Xyra's eldest sister, Jurie. Initially, Jurie was my main character and the one who was going to be the face of my entire story—Scourge—but I didn't feel a connection to her, which I found a little odd... but then again, I wasn't really trying to "think" about or trying to create anything stellar, and had no writing experience; I simply wanted an escape from the empty and mundane reality I was thrust into—one that was partially self-imposed and circumstantial.
> 
> ...



Don't too put much weight on the opinions of others, especially strangers on a Yahoo message board.

It sounds to me like you have some great inspiration here, and if you haven't already I'd recommend writing down that scene you dreamt of. That power and awe you felt while dreaming it? If you can capture that raw emotion and channel it through your writing, into the reader, you'll have done what, in my opinion, is the ultimately goal of writing: to bring the words, the story, the moment, to life.

I like your sketch of Xyrathana, too. If you feel attached to her name, go with it. She is your character, and nobody else's.

Cliche is irrelevant, in my opinion. Two writers can write about the same thing, it will always be different. Everyone approaches a subject from a unique perspective. Make it genuine, breathe passion into it, make it your own.

Best of luck!


----------



## chall (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah names are really hard, especially if your trying to be original. My main characters name right now is Codak Dreamcatcher.


----------



## Salem Edgerton (Aug 5, 2012)

Something I've also found helpful is if a name just didn't "fit" but I still love it, I can put it in a name bank that I can come back to later when I'm looking for name ideas. I don't think a name necessarily has to mean something profound unless you expect your readers to get the meaning and it serves the story.  Anyone can be named Myra or John Smith but what makes the name stick is the actions associated with that name, in my opinion at least.  I personally like shorter names as they feel more informal and less distracting.


----------



## Eluixa (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd also point out that while some people think certain authors are stretching and grasping for exoticism with the names they choose, I personally think it is just that for some, exotic names come naturally and it is not hard at all, not much of a stretch. For those that don't prefer such names or would struggle to come up with them, can stick with with what they know, is familiar, and rather focus on those things that come naturally to them because everyone has different assets to share.


----------



## Eluixa (Aug 5, 2012)

There is no reason to let her go, Kinetika, unless you find she is no longer crucial to your growth. You can write other stories, you can publish other things first, if at all, or nothing. You don't need to share her if you don't want, but I think you know not to let her go entirely. I think you should go help her with her story rather.
I've been working on my WIP for several years now and I cringe when I see a similar name, similar circumstance, one that I could not have possibly known, seen before or copied, since I just read it in a book that was just published. I decided to change a last name, and fortunately it turned out I found one with more meaning. But if I had to change the first, I'd be devastated too. Sometimes I seriously wonder if there is an idea balloon floating above us and we are all grasping from the same pot. Seems that similarities come and go in waves over time.


----------



## MariahNaomi (Aug 6, 2012)

i love the name, unique names are always the way to go the everbrand thing could be a problem but as long as the name fits the story its not a problem and there is always ways to clarify the pronunciation.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Aug 12, 2012)

You certainly seem attached to the name.  I would suggest using a nickname, possibly more than one nickname, depending on who is talking to her.  You could use this as a subtle gauge of a characters' affections for her - shorter nicknames like "Xar" come from closer characters, while longer ones like "Thana" or "Ratha" or "Rathana" show a bit of emotional distance between them.  There is a lot you could do to play with her name to make it suit your story and to develop it beyond just a fancy little creative title.

As well, it would suit you to create a series of naming conventions for the rest of your characters; the sample of names you've given us seem to have roots in fantasy, science fiction, and anime.  Narrowing this down to a clear 'sound' to the names of your characters will not only justify your main character's odd name but also give your world a clear feeling of scale and depth.

For instance, these names are incongruous (that is bad):
Bob
Analice
Kath'kun
Waërooloo

The range of sounds, syllables, and implied feelings are varied.  "Bob" is short, round, familiar.  "Analice" is icy, but beautiful.  "Kath'kun" is aggressive and loud.  "Waërooloo" sounds like a wild animal with a connection to the wind.  There is very little similarity between them and if you brought characters with these names together you would be very confused as to how they met.

Whereas these names are congruous:

Kath'kun
Fashkot
Kulluk Kal
Jin'kun

Not only is the hard "k" and syllable count consistent between them, but there is a sense of agressiveness, and a very guttural feel, to each.  It is easy to imagine characters with these names all coming from a similar background.


----------



## Kyella (Aug 14, 2012)

I think like some of the others have said it really depends on the type of story and the setting. As a fantasy story the name is a bit long for continuous use in the story, however with the nickname that was stated its seems perfectly acceptable to me. Just a point I would recomend is that you compare your name with the names of your other characters. If there are multiple characters with similar types of names thats fine however if you just have that one character with a completely different sort of name it can come accross as if you a writing a Mary Sue.

 Also while completely your choice I'd recomend that you try and match the first and last names. It just feels that Xyrathana and Everbrand don't quite match properly, however that could just be me. In the end its your choice though and I think that people were probably just overreacting so go with what you want.


----------



## Davana (Aug 30, 2012)

I rarely make up my own names because most of the time I make them sound so stupid and unbelievable that the character will probably suffer through life because everyone will bully them because of the name (I have examples I am too embarrassed to post). But, sometimes, I do make up random names. The other week I was creating my main character's mentor who looked good but was actually evil, and was trying to 'convert her' and his name just randomly popped into my head. Totally made up, AND it doesn't sound stupid.

Sometimes I find a word that might describe a character briefly and I make a name out of the word (I'm not going to post it-someone might steal it). 

But, most of the time, I just look through baby names website. If I need a strange name, I look for strange names. Sometimes, I take the names of people I know, or people I go to school with (Not the whole names. Sometimes I might take someone's first name to use as a middle name). I decided to name my main character Hilary because it was just a name I thought was good, and I looked it up on a baby names website and found out that the meaning of Hilary was 'cheerful and hilarious' and of Greek origin. I found it scary that my character is well known for being cheerful and part Greek and the name I randomly thought of suited her personality.


----------



## Whisper (Sep 5, 2012)

I think giving your character a name is one of the hardest things to do in writing, probably just as hard as new parents trying to name their new child. However, in the end you have to love the name which will help you love your character. Therefore, stay with the name you have come up with and love (unless you find one better you love). If you’ve written your story correctly then by the time it’s over those that read it will love your character and its name as well. 

Also, put into your local search engine “Random Name Generator” and you’ll find a host of naming generators that will help you. Usually, I’ll get the list and mix and match first and last names as needed.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2012)

I have to disagree, you can only name your child once. Changing it after that is next to impossible. A characters name you can think about and keep altering untill you like it.


----------



## mklemo (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm just going to say it: Any critic who says "it sucks" is - in my opinion - not a good critic, and is probably not worth listening to.  Now, if they said they didn't like it, and gave a detailed, legitimate reason as to _why_ they didn't like it, then they might be worth considering.  But if they just say "it sucks" then I take that to mean that they didn't give you the consideration or thought that you deserved as a writer, and they aren't treating it seriously, and therefore they should not be treated seriously.  Sorry if I sound rude, but one of my biggest turn-offs is when people say "it sucks" in response to someone's writing.

Now, as for the name itself, I will admit that Xyrathana does seem a little intimidating at first.  However, if it's in a fantasy or sci-fi setting, and especially since you say people generally shorten it to just "Xyra", I really don't see a problem with it.  The only thing I would caution is not to use the full name too often within a short space, as that can get really tedious for the reader.  I certainly don't think the name "sucks", and if you think it is beautiful, and you've developed that strong of an attachment to both the name and character, I say just stick with it.  It _is_ still a bit of a lengthy name, but I actually don't think it's that hard to pronounce, and sounds nice.

When I try to name my characters, I generally just look up unique names on a baby names website.  Since my book is in a futurstic Earth setting, I don't worry about making the names too otherworldly.  The original draft of my book was in a fantasy setting, and the main character's name was Kelendras Silverhawk.  Eventually, though, I grew dissatisfied with both the name and the setting, so it eventually evolved into a sci-fi story on post-apocalyptic Earth, and I ended up changing my protagonist's name to Silas.  It was a little hard to separate him from his original name, but due to the change in story and setting, I felt it was necessary.  Now, though, I've gotten to the same point you are, where I can't separate the name from the character - even though I've had several people tell me that "Silas" is an evil name... I'm not sure where they're getting that from.

I honestly wouldn't worry too much about it.  As far as names go, I think it's best to just go with what you think fits your characters the most.  I chose the name "Silas" because I just thought the sound of it fit his character.  Readers may not necessarily like the names at first, but I think it can eventually grow on them.  I read a book in the Guild Wars universe with a protagonist named "Dougal".  At first, I thought that was kind of a dorky name, but as I read the book, it got to the point where I didn't even care anymore.

I would advise not going the Christopher Paolini route, though.  All of the Ancient Language names and words in his books are ridiculous and hard to pronounce, and I always just skip over those when I read any of the Eragon books.  So try not to make the names _too_ complex or weird-sounding.  I think Xyrathana is still within reason, but I wouldn't add many more syllables than that to any of your names.


----------



## cullmeyer (Sep 5, 2012)

I would say that in contrast to the other names that you provided, Xyrathana is a little too long winded, and yes a little hard to pronounce. Once I read your pronunciation of her name, I think that it is indeed a very beautiful name. Though, I would suggest that you do away with the "-thana" part and just have her name be Xyra. Or you could split it into two names, "Xyra" being her first name, "Thana" being her middle.

As far as her surname goes, you might want to tinker with the spelling a bit. Something like, Eyrbrand, Evyrbrant, or similar.

I don't mean to promote myself, but I actually started a thread that goes over my opinions on constructing original names. Here's a link to it:

http://www.writingforums.com/hint-tips/132052-naming-your-fatasy-sci-fi-characters-disclaimer.html

I don't claim to be an authority on the subject, just opinionated. =P

Good luck on your naming endeavors!


----------

